# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ما لا تعرفه عن ماء الورد و فوائده

## الوسادة

*اشي رائع و الله 

فوائد ماء الورد

مسح الوجه كل يوم بقطنة يخلي البشرة نقيه جدا وجميله وياريت قبل النوم وريحته جداا مقبوله.

شربها على الريق يفتح لون البشرة ويصفيها .

ماء الورد يصغر المسام ومفيد لحبوب الشباب وذالك بغسل الوجه يوميا بماء الورد البارد 

يزيل الانتفاخات بالعين عن طريق الكمادات 

مفيد للرموش والهالات السوداء 

وايضا اذا وضعتيه مع النشاء كخلطه بعد نزع الشعر يعطي نعمومه ويمنع الحساسيه بالجلد.

اذا تعرض الجلد للتسلخات مفيد جداا للاطفال والكبار ايضا وذلك بخلطه مع قليل من النشاء ويعاد استعماله عدة مرات متتاليه 

ماء الورد من خواصه انه مبرد للجلد امن جداا مع الاطفال والكبار ومفيد جداا لمنع الحكه وتخفيف الاحمرار بالجلد ورفع الجلد الخشن*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله كل هاد بماء الورد واحنا لا ع بالنا ولا ع خاطرنا ، أغلب خواصه مفيده للبشرة.
 شكراً هدولة عالمعلومات المفيدة*

----------


## &روان&

شكرا كتير على المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووو على المعلومات وسادتنا..والله مو قليل ماء الورد  :Smile: 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا ما بحبوو بس بحاول  :Eh S(20):

----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------


## بسمه

والله حلوه فوائده ما كنت اعرف ,, مشكوره

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة على المعلومات المفيدة

----------

